# Mounting pedestal base... how to fasten?



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm trying to mount a new pedestal base. 

When I bought this boat it was missing the front deck seat base.

I have bought the new one but am not sure on the best way to fasten it.
It didn't come with any screws or bolts.

I don't have access to reach under the deck to hold nuts in place without tearing apart the whole front deck area. The holes are too small for toggle bolts.

Does anyone have any idea on how to attach this thing without taking the deck off?


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

i used big ass galvanized wood screws big ass round not long only need to be about 1 inch long


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Make sure you don't use the old screw holes........start new ones.....*stainless screws*


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Stainless screws in new holes. As wide as you can fit in the hole and the head sits flush in the counter sunk holes in the base.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Garelick stainless steel toggle bolts....buy at west marine


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Sling said:


> Garelick stainless steel toggle bolts....buy at west marine


 
Agree 100%....Toggle Bolts are holding up alot of flourescent light fixtures that I have installed. Do'nt buy the cheapos...spend the $$ on GOOD ONES.


----------



## LonLB (Oct 11, 2009)

I would make sure that it isn't threaded in there first. Might be threaded for a 1/4" or so bolt.

Some builder use an aluminum plate under the pedestals. When they are installed they drill their holes, then run a tap down that is in a air drill. Then back it out. And bolt it down.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Tee nuts. They lock in place under your old holes and you can use a bolt instead of a screw. If the wood is rotted or chewed up underneath , I would turn the base a bit and drill new holes. You can get them in stainless or galvanized about any size you need. 
I would never use toggle bolts for a seat base. The rocking of the boat will chew up the wood and they will break out.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=1746


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If you are concerned about the shape of the underlying wood and screw points you might wish to affix the pedestal base mount on a new inch thick foot square of marine plywood covered with marine carpet and mount that on to the old flooring in the proper spot...


----------

